# :



## Duke (9. Dezember 2000)

*MUH!    image vertikal zentrieren...*

hy, ich will gerne ein 200x200 großes image horizontal als auch vertikal als hintergrund ausrichten.
bis jetzt habe ich
<div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px; height:100%; width:100%; z-index:-1">
<div align="center"><img src="bg.gif"></div>
</div>
probiert. Ich finde bloß keine möglichkeit das bild vertikal zu zentrieren.

[Editiert von Klon am 10.12.2000 um 10:20]


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. Dezember 2000)

teste mal hiermit... einfach in den head einfügen

&lt;style type=&quot;text/css&quot;&gt;<br>
&lt;!--<br>
body { background-attachment: fixed; background-image: url(deinbild.gif); background-repeat: 
no-repeat; background-position: 200px 200px}<br>
--&gt;<br>
&lt;/style&gt;


----------



## Duke (10. Dezember 2000)

*:"Muh". Geht nicht...*

Das bringt nix...
Ich will das Hintergrundbild nicht an einer festen Position (200 von links und von oben) positioniert haben, sondern dynamisch genau in der mitte des Frames. Wenn es dafür keine praktische Lösung gibt, muss man das ziemlich kompliziert mit js lösen.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Dezember 2000)

ähm, ändere sonst fixed in scroll um ... sonst ka, bin wohl zu blöd. Weiß nich was du meinst.. sorry


----------



## Duke (10. Dezember 2000)

*Muh! Lösung mit JavaScript*

Ich habs jetzt selbst mit JavaScript gelöst. Es gibt wohl keine andere Möglichkeit...:
<html>
<head>
<script language="javascript">
function bg()
{
if(document.all)
document.all.div.style.top = (document.all.body.offsetHeight / 2) - 100;
else if(document.layers)
document.div.style.top = (document.body.offsetHeight / 2) - 100;
}
</script>
</head>
<layer name="body"><body id="body" onLoad="bg()" onResize="bg()"></layer>
<layer name="div"><div id="div" style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px;width:100%;height:200;z-index:-1"></layer>
<div align="center"><img src="bg.gif"></div>
</div>
MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH MUH
</body>
</html>


----------



## Klon (13. Dezember 2000)

Hier is der CSS dafür:
BODY {background-image:url(back.jpg); background-position:center center; background-repeat:no-repeat; background-attachment:fixed;}


Das schaut dann aus wie <a href="http://www.fit-4-sales.de/klon">hier</a>.


----------

